# White lines on shell and other questions



## Harley kinz (Aug 15, 2012)

So I am new to owning a tortoise, I have a red-footed tortoise named Boris who's maybe about two or so months old, and recently I noticed there were some white lines between his scutes... I'm thinking it may be just be his shell growing, but I don't know for sure.

My other question is that I've had my tortoise for at least a month and I've only seen him poop once... Not sure if that's a problem or not. I hope someone can help me


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome 

The lines you describe sound like new growth. Post a pic if you want us to be certain.

As for pooping, that only happens if eating and drinking are good.

Do you soak your tort? (there's a link to my soaking tips in my sig below)

What specie of tort do you have? What do you feed and what temperatures (warm end, cool end, basking and overnight minimum) do you have?


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, i agree the lines you are seeing are probably new growth lines. As for the poop. As babies it is hard to find. I have never found any poop in my leopards enclosure. However, he poops in the soak, almost every time. The red foot needs a higher humidity. Also soak every day in warm water for 20-30 minutes until about a year old, then you can do it a little less often. Others will be on to help with more.


----------



## Harley kinz (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you! I have a hot side and a cool side to the tank the lamps are 12 inches from the bottom same with the night lamp. 

For food i give him carrots,kale, natural forest tortoise food with added minerals (the pellet stuff) and spinach i also add the calcium powder to his carrots twice a week. 

With soaking i put him in his water dish every morning and he just leaves when he wants to. He is a red foot n since they like humidity should i get a humidifier?


----------



## ellie99 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a red footed tortoise and I saw him eating his poop and i got worried and so read on the Internet that he is only young so he doesn't know what to eat and what not to eat like that kinda of thing and I know that's for red footed tortoises but it might be the same I don't know ??


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 21, 2012)

I HIGHLY recommend you check out tortoiselibrary.com. Everything you need to know about RF's in one well organized place. And from what I understand, it is the brainchild of one of our forum members. There are lists of good and bad to stuff to eat, how to heat, how to light, soaking, etc. LOTS of good stuff.


----------



## ellie99 (Aug 21, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> I HIGHLY recommend you check out tortoiselibrary.com. Everything you need to know about RF's in one well organized place. And from what I understand, it is the brainchild of one of our forum members. There are lists of good and bad to stuff to eat, how to heat, how to light, soaking, etc. LOTS of good stuff.



Ok thanks


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 21, 2012)

Sure thing


----------

